# Danny Yell....Green I probably won't fight again.



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.craveonline.com/sports/articles/618173-danny-green-i-probably-wont-fight-again

Won't even attempt to avenge his losses. Tic tac heart.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.craveonline.com/sports/articles/618173-danny-green-i-probably-wont-fight-again
> 
> Won't even attempt to avenge his losses. Tic tac heart.


Why would he, I reckon he knows he can't beat Tarver and the Pol, so that leaves Mandy, and it doesn't look like that's gonna happen either.

He's 40, probably smartest thing to do now is retire with stacks of money and good health.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Similar position to shane cameron, too small for cruiser and cant make lhw. He has had a good career and has a legion of fans all over the country, he is opening gyms over here in perth and is set financially. I disagree with calling any proffessional fighter a coward or saying they lack heart because it simply isn't true, especially with green imo


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I still don't understand why there's so much rubbish about him losing 10kgs before the Mundine fight....... that's the weight division he was competing at up to that point.

If he'd of beaten Mundine he wouldve fought for the WBA belt at SMW as it was a title eliminator


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I still don't understand why there's so much rubbish about him losing 10kgs before the Mundine fight....... that's the weight division he was competing at up to that point.
> 
> If he'd of beaten Mundine he wouldve fought for the WBA belt at SMW as it was a title eliminator


Actually his 2 fights prior to Mandy were at LHW, and all fights prior to those were around 50/50 SMW-LHW.
Post Mandy he didn't fight at SMW at all.

So I think there's a case for it, but I don't believe that was the dominant reason he lost to Mandy.

Mandy was just the better fighter on the night.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> I still don't understand why there's so much rubbish about him losing 10kgs before the Mundine fight....... eliminator


Obviously you were never any sort of athlete, let alone a boxer. Have you ever even tried to lose 10kg? Certainly you could go on a low carb diet and lose 6kg in a week..easy. but after all that waste and fluid is gone, see how hard it is to get rid of another 10kg. The smaller you are, the harder it is. A super middle is small.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Actually his 2 fights prior to Mandy were at LHW, and all fights prior to those were around 50/50 SMW-LHW.
> Post Mandy he didn't fight at SMW at all.
> 
> So I think there's a case for it, but I don't believe that was the dominant reason he lost to Mandy.
> ...


Obviously being dominated by Mandy he had to go up in weight, they usually do that as there's no where else to go.

I appreciate there is fluctuating weight fights as i think even Mandy fought at LHW early in his career. But they were fights that were not for titles and they were negotiated as such so there's no need to put your body under intense weight loss until it means something.

My point is if he'd beaten Mandy then he fights for the WBA SMW title in his next fight would he not?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

All the best in retirement Greeny :good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Obviously being dominated by Mandy he had to go up in weight, they usually do that as there's no where else to go.
> 
> I appreciate there is fluctuating weight fights as i think even Mandy fought at LHW early in his career. But they were fights that were not for titles and they were negotiated as such so there's no need to put your body under intense weight loss until it means something.
> 
> My point is if he'd beaten Mandy then he fights for the WBA SMW title in his next fight would he not?


I guess he should have, but knowing his track record he may not have depending on how dangerous that opponent was. It wouldn't be the first time he'd avoided a tough fight.

As already mentioned, considering the prior 2 fights, he may have already been looking at staying at LHW, and having the fight with Mandy at SMW was more of a grudge match to both of them anyhow.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> All the best in retirement Greeny :good


no. he is saying he is frustrated in finding an opponent to fight...he still wants to fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I still don't understand why there's so much rubbish about him losing 10kgs before the Mundine fight....... that's the weight division he was competing at up to that point.
> 
> If he'd of beaten Mundine he wouldve fought for the WBA belt at SMW as it was a title eliminator


 Coping mechanism up to the fight he was raving about how much better his diet and condition were under Salas. Anyway he inspired many a great thread my personal favourite was when he was rushed to hospital. We all started out sympathetic and turned on him when the truth came out. He said 3kg of muscle mass in his last retirement doco it keeps going up every time he talks about it.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The meth head is right, the yellow machine doesnt really want to retire but can't find an easy touch with a big name to fight....... As SM points out, he doesn't want any part of the pole and Tarver.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

The truth came out? And what exactly was that? Your version of the trutg tends to have a habit of distorting itself when it comes to green sometimes mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox Garcia was 172 can't remember the 1 before that. Don't matter anyway he made Cameron shed 7-8 kg in the 6 weeks before they fought. He said it was to make it fairer as Cameron would monster him and would have a massive weight advantage when he rehydrated after the weigh in. Apparently he couldn't do that against Mundine.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> no. he is saying he is frustrated in finding an opponent to fight...he still wants to fight.


 Antonio Tarver,Kryzsztoff Wlodarczyk. Do what Alvarado,Lennox Lewis did avenge your losses.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> The meth head is right, the yellow machine doesnt really want to retire but can't find an easy touch with a big name to fight....... As SM points out, he doesn't want any part of the pole and Tarver.


You have no idea. Every time you post it gets more obvious. Otherwise you would admit, Green took his lumps mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

He made all the excuses under the sun for his Beyer,Mundine losses. I don't know if your trolling or only remember what you want to remember. He will do the same with Tarver and the Pole.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He made all the excuses under the sun for his Beyer,Mundine losses. I don't know if your trolling or only remember what you want to remember. He will do the same with Tarver and the Pole.


 Fucked if I know. He took his lumps. Mundine never. Fenech did, Tszu dint, Leapai does. Green does.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

You really are that bloke in your ava...... its uncanny


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> You really are that bloke in your ava...... its uncanny


 And you are like yours..! hahahahahha!!!! Fucken nothing!! HAHAhahaha


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

You are trolling you have to be.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Sox* Garcia was 172 can't remember the 1 before that.


I just told you what they were, you're not listening Stiffy. :nono *LHW.*


> Don't matter anyway he made Cameron shed 7-8 kg in the 6 weeks before they fought. He said it was to make it fairer as Cameron would monster him and would have a massive weight advantage when he rehydrated after the weigh in.


He's probably right.


> Apparently he couldn't do that against Mundine.


Neither could Cameron.
You just helped me mate. :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You are trolling you have to be.


So are you. :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I just told you what they were, you're not listening Stiffy. :nono *LHW.*
> 
> He's probably right.
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2006-05-18/green-tips-mundine-for-world-title/1757620

http://www.smh.com.au/news/sport/ex...ng-wife-mundine/2008/02/27/1203788444191.html

I know you hate Mundine but even Green says he was beaten fair and square until retirement. Anyway none of that matters now he's made a heap of money is adored in Perth. Good luck to him.:cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> I still don't understand why there's so much rubbish about him losing 10kgs before the Mundine fight....... that's the weight division he was competing at up to that point.
> 
> If he'd of beaten Mundine he wouldve fought for the WBA belt at SMW as it was a title eliminator


Upm until you've brought this up, this thread wasn't about Green's Mundine loss, nothing was even mentioned of it. Perhaps you need to get out more so you won't have to keep dwelling on the same things.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Upm until you've brought this up, this thread wasn't about Green's Mundine loss, nothing was even mentioned of it. Perhaps you need to get out more so you won't have to keep dwelling on the same things.


 The article mentioned the 10kg loss. He is disputing that.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry Kel, my mistake, carry on then.......


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry Kel, my mistake, carry on then.......


sorry!! are you fucken serious!! here. here is the difference. Howard wouldn't say sorry, Rudd did. Judge the man. Sorry is shit.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> So are you. :yep


 Not me Sox.:bart


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I've just sat here sober (for the first time in a little while) and am just now realizing what a unique pack of cunts you all are :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> sorry!! are you fucken serious!! here. here is the difference. Howard wouldn't say sorry, Rudd did. Judge the man. Sorry is shit.


@ kel 
:doby


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Is that better, Sally, no need for subtle irony when I can just load a shotgun with "Fuck You" and shoot him in the face now is there.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Antonio Tarver,Kryzsztoff Wlodarczyk. Do what Alvarado,Lennox Lewis did avenge your losses.


Unrealistic ambition IMO , Toni Tarver is campaigning these days @ Heavy looking to secure a title shot when the Brothers pack it in and relinquish the titles over the next 18 months or so and Wlod is getting back to somewhere near his top form and looking to secure proper fights @ Cruiser , IMO Danny should retire like Sox said rejoicing in the fact he was a genuine title holder @ 175lbs and wealthy to boot , if he does indeed do that then thanks for the fights and enjoy your retirement Greeny .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Mate. Ive got kids in this room. Lucky for you they didn't see that filth. If you want to pull your cock over rubbish, do it. But don't post it here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Mate. Ive got kids in this room. Lucky for you they didn't see that filth. If you want to pull your cock over rubbish, do it. But don't post it here.


That's one of the smiley faces made available to us by the forum.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Unrealistic ambition IMO , Toni Tarver is campaigning these days @ Heavy looking to secure a title shot when the Brothers pack it in and relinquish the titles over the next 18 months or so and Wlod is getting back to somewhere near his top form and looking to secure proper fights @ Cruiser , IMO Danny should retire like Sox said rejoicing in the fact he was a genuine title holder @ 175lbs and wealthy to boot , if he does indeed do that then thanks for the fights and enjoy your retirement Greeny .


Well said, Josey.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *I know you hate Mundine* but even Green says he was beaten fair and square until retirement. Anyway none of that matters now he's made a heap of money is adored in Perth. Good luck to him.:cheers


Er, and you don't hate Green?! You despise him, I mean Buster would have your gonads by now with all this HATE, GOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hey

Actually I don't hate Mandy, but I don't like him either. :lol:



stiflers mum said:


> Not me Sox.:bart


:nod


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Er, and you don't hate Green?! You despise him, I mean Buster would have your gonads by now with all this HATE, GOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hey
> 
> Actually I don't hate Mandy, but I don't like him either. :lol:
> 
> :nod


 Don't like either of them myself. But probably more anti-Green I am siding with the Busselton Hospital nurses.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Er, and you don't hate Green?! You despise him, I mean Buster would have your gonads by now with all this HATE, GOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hey
> 
> Actually I don't hate Mandy, but I don't like him either. :lol:
> 
> :nod


I don't hate Mundine either but I'm of the opinion both him and Greeny didn't waste any talent they had they just used it to generate obscene amounts of coin fighting bullshit fights after they both realised their options at world class level were limited . Green was a world class 175 lbs fighter and peaked securing a quarter of the title and Mundine was a world class 168lbs fighter for a brief moment in his career , like I said both avoided true challenges half way through their respective careers to concentrate on inflating their bank balances , (nowt wrong with that either as I quiet enjoyed the circus ) Half their shit couldn't be made up . ,


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Btw anyone catch Broner get his arse handed to him on the weekend and crying in the corridor on his way back to the changing rooms ? The boxing gods were very kind indeed to me this weekend , thanks Marcos for the early Xmas present you Argentinian beauty .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

How many legit quality wins did Grinning Greeny actually have in his career ? One or maybe two ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How many legit quality wins did Grinning Greeny actually have in his career ? One or maybe two ?
> 
> Thoughts ?


more than tony mundine.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Btw anyone catch Broner get his arse handed to him on the weekend and crying in the corridor on his way back to the changing rooms ? The boxing gods were very kind indeed to me this weekend , thanks Marcos for the early Xmas present you Argentinian beauty .


I always thought Maidana was a top quality fighter, it's one of Khans best wins IMO


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @ kel
> :doby


There ya go Sal, I've quoted it for you. :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Greeny has been all smoke and mirrors his whole career. With bullshit statements like 4 time world champ 3 weight divisions. Can anyone name some quality wins on his resume please ? How many quality wins does this 4 time 3 weight world champ have ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Greeny has been all smoke and mirrors his whole career. With bullshit statements like 4 time world champ 3 weight divisions. Can anyone name some quality wins on his resume please ? How many quality wins does this 4 time 3 weight world champ have ?


More than you.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> I always thought Maidana was a top quality fighter, it's one of Khans best wins IMO


I thought they were going to job him again , that fight with Khan could have gone either way though .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How many legit quality wins did Grinning Greeny actually have in his career ? One or maybe two ?
> 
> Thoughts ?


Agreed ,


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> More than you.


Nice try Socks. I don't BS to people and make out how brilliant I am like Grinning Greeny. The bloke is a massive bullshit artist and takes the piss out of his own fans with his ridiculous claims.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I thought they were going to job him again , that fight with Khan could have gone either way though .


Yeah I remember the 1pt deduction in that fight.... Khan did well not to be bombed out considering he has some fine china


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Yeah I remember the 1pt deduction in that fight.... Khan did well not to be bombed out considering he has some fine china


Mate his chin has the breaking strain of a fucking kit kat and to listen to the big beaked prick talk anyone would think he had the beard of Duran


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Nice try Socks. I don't BS to people and make out how brilliant I am like Grinning Greeny.


That's pretty much all you do Franky.


> The bloke is a massive bullshit artist and takes the piss out of his own fans with his ridiculous claims.


That's you to a tee, except you do it to the fighters.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing about Khan. He is a fucking warrior and always goes out on his shield. Similar to Tommy Hearns in that way. I don't like Khan but he has incredible heart.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's pretty much all you do Franky.
> 
> That's you to a tee, except you do it to the fighters.


Socks I am a poster who will tell it how it is. I'm not a backslapper like you on here.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting that no one yet has come forward naming all Danny's quality wins. I find this unusual for a 4 time 3 weight world champ.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Interesting that no one yet has come forward naming all Danny's quality wins. I find this unusual for a 4 time 3 weight world champ.


Interesting that you're touting Green as being a 4 time 3 weight world champ.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Btw anyone catch Broner get his arse handed to him on the weekend and crying in the corridor on his way back to the changing rooms ? The boxing gods were very kind indeed to me this weekend , thanks Marcos for the early Xmas present you Argentinian beauty .


 Wasn't it great. Man he is a gifted fighter but a real wanker he's tweeting he want's a rematch hopefully Maidana repeats the dose. Did you see the Shumenov-Jakov (I think)fight? Looks like your mate Hopkins is going to try and unify with Beibut. He is wise to stay well away from Kovalev-Stevenson.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I only ever recall Danny winning a quarter share ( WBA LightHeavy if I remember correctly ) title during his entire career I'm open to being educated if I'm incorrect in thinking this ??? As for Mundune ? What title did he win to make him a world champion ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Interesting that you're touting Green as being a 4 time 3 weight world champ.


Are you insinuating that your hero Grinning Greeny is lying/bullshitting ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I only ever recall Danny winning a quarter share ( WBA LightHeavy if I remember correctly ) title during his entire career I'm open to being educated if I'm incorrect in thinking this ??? As for Mundune ? What title did he win to make him a world champion ?


And that fight was a disgrace, it was one of only two of the yellow machines fights I'd ever paid for the Croat ran the whole fight....... He clearly sold his belt for one last payday as he retired shortly after that fight. What we later found out about yellow machine with his Danny weight and Briggs fiasco I have no doubt there are question marks over Drews


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> And that fight was a disgrace, it was one of only two of the yellow machines fights I'd ever paid for the Croat ran the whole fight....... He clearly sold his belt for one last payday as he retired shortly after that fight. What we later found out about yellow machine with his Danny weight and Briggs fiasco I have no doubt there are question marks over Drews


Are you insinuating Kel that Drews was paid an "incentive" similar to many of Greeny's opponents ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Wasn't it great. Man he is a gifted fighter but a real wanker he's tweeting he want's a rematch hopefully Maidana repeats the dose. Did you see the Shumenov-Jakov (I think)fight? Looks like your mate Hopkins is going to try and unify with Beibut. He is wise to stay well away from Kovalev-Stevenson.


Only had time to view the Broner fight in its entirety yesterday but will try to catch the rest today sometime ( fucking works doing my nut in mate ) . Kovalev is a fooking beast indeed ( ask our Nathan ) :rofl and if I was Borenard I would have fuck all to do with him either . :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Interesting that no one yet has come forward naming all Danny's quality wins. I find this unusual for a 4 time 3 weight world champ.


 Lucas(who should of been the WBC SMW champion),Drews(he fought like a pussy that's not Greens fault),Roy was faded but Green was still a $3.50 outsider that's a pretty good win.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

A question for you two, Statler and Waldorf, do you two call each other to run through your routine?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks I am a poster who will tell it how it is. I'm not a backslapper like you on here.


You are a cynical poster who looks for the negatives in everything just to troll, because that's what you are, a troll. But you're right with one thing, you are nothing like me.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lucas(who should of been the WBC SMW champion),Drews(he fought like a pussy that's not Greens fault),Roy was faded but Green was still a $3.50 outsider that's a pretty good win.


I will give you Lucas. Ok so thats one quality win.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> You are a cynical poster who looks for the negatives in everything just to troll, because that's what you are, a troll. But you're right with one thing, you are nothing like me.


No Socks I just tell it how it is. Many posters on here actually agree with a lot of what I say such as the great Josey Wales. Would you call him cynical as well ?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think erik lucas was a very solid win for him. I also count his first fight against beyer as a win as he completely destroyed him up untill the controversial stoppage. That was also decent, the bj flores win and the shutout of stipe drews are also solid names on his resumè. Otis griffin was also a decent win. The knockout of roy jones jr was probably his best in terms of being an underdog, however people look at that in hindsight, he was a heavy underdog. On adomestic level his victories over jason delisle and paul smallman are very credible also imo


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I find the international poster Josey Wales an extremely insightful and welcome edition over the highly sensitive bogan nation backslappers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No Socks I just tell it how it is.


No, you tell it how you think it is, and claim it's fact.


> Many posters on here actually agree with a lot of what I say


And many don't.


> such as the great Josey Wales. Would you call him cynical as well ?


Actually I would, yes, but he isn't disrespectful like you.

I doubt Josey would call Bob Mirovic a bum.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think erik lucas was a very solid win for him. I also count his first fight against beyer as a win as he completely destroyed him up untill the controversial stoppage. That was also decent, the bj flores win and the shutout of stipe drews are also solid names on his resumè. Otis griffin was also a decent win. The knockout of roy jones jr was probably his best in terms of being an underdog, however people look at that in hindsight, he was a heavy underdog. On adomestic level his victories over jason delisle and paul smallman are very credible also imo


Now here's a solid respectful poster.

Well said Sawspan. :good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> I find the international poster Josey Wales an extremely insightful and welcome edition over the highly sensitive bogan nation backslappers


Lol thanks Kel , I think if we all got back to talking boxing here the forum would die a slow death , it's the shit talk that keeps things ticking over here , great forum that I'm proud to participate in as I'm a very early riser and it's great to chat to you blokes whilst I'm drinking my morning brew .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think erik lucas was a very solid win for him. I also count his first fight against beyer as a win as he completely destroyed him up untill the controversial stoppage. That was also decent, the bj flores win and the shutout of stipe drews are also solid names on his resumè. Otis griffin was also a decent win. The knockout of roy jones jr was probably his best in terms of being an underdog, however people look at that in hindsight, he was a heavy underdog. On adomestic level his victories over jason delisle and paul smallman are very credible also imo


See, that's realistic Sawspan.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think erik lucas was a very solid win for him. I also count his first fight against beyer as a win as he completely destroyed him up untill the controversial stoppage. That was also decent, the bj flores win and the shutout of stipe drews are also solid names on his resumè. Otis griffin was also a decent win. The knockout of roy jones jr was probably his best in terms of being an underdog, however people look at that in hindsight, he was a heavy underdog. On adomestic level his victories over jason delisle and paul smallman are very credible also imo


I believe Danny was DQ'd correctly against Beyer. How was it controversial ?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I would like to hear your reasoning on why it was not controversial before i provide a rebuttal if that is possible sir?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> No, you tell it how you think it is, and claim it's fact.
> 
> And many don't.
> 
> ...


Bobs a pug not a bum ( big difference where I'm from before any of you start crying ) look all this anyone who gets in the ring does not deserve to be called a bum bollocks is just that I've learnt that over the years , some real crappy skilled blokes I've seen don't deserve to be counted out let alone be classified as a pro boxer but still they are supposed to be applauded for their effort or lack if it , Me Cynical ? Yea I get cynical when we hear fighters say they want to fight the best but then turn around and fight levels below their ability , I heaped shit on Joe for for doing the same and fighting blokes like Ashia Evans or whatever the useless cunts name was .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I would like to hear your reasoning on why it was not controversial before i provide a rebuttal if that is possible sir?


Beyer was badly cut and Danny VERY BLATANTLY headbutted Beyer directly on the cut making it much worse. Beyer was judged that he could not continue and therefore Danny gets Dq'd. Danny was flogging him up to that point I agree but the fact remains that he blatantly headbutted Beyer making him unable to continue. How did you see it mate ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bobs a pug not a bum ( big difference where I'm from before any of you start crying )


I'm guessing you mean a pugilist?


> look all this anyone who gets in the ring does not deserve to be called a bum bollocks is just that I've learnt that over the years


I agree for the most part.
Personally I reckon there are some fighters who are bums, the type only in it for the money from start to finish.

Bob was not one of those.
Bob had no ideals about being the greatest HW around, he was a journeyman who earned shit money and got on with the job. Took some fucken hard knocks too.


> , some real crappy skilled blokes I've seen don't deserve to be counted out let alone be classified as a pro boxer but still they are supposed to be applauded for their effort or lack if it


Sounds good to me.


> , Me Cynical ? Yea I get cynical when we hear fighters say they want to fight the best but then turn around and fight levels below their ability


No one likes that mate. But the majority do it, and it's not just the fighters fault, politics and all that.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

No by a pug I mean fight anyone for money and do himself and family proud happily doing so , a respected journeyman if you like .


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..if this is really it for Greeny (but I don't think it is)..then thanks for a great career and thanks for the wars..a great Aussie Champion!:good

..now lets have a resounding AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE..OI!!! OI!!! OI!!! Yay!!!..do a burnout in your Ford Danny!!!arty:hammer


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No by a pug I mean fight anyone for money and do himself and family proud happily doing so , a respected journeyman if you like .


That's more or less what a pugilist is.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..if this is really it for Greeny (but I don't think it is)..then thanks for a great career and thanks for the wars..a great Aussie Champion!:good
> 
> ..now lets have a resounding AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE..OI!!! OI!!! OI!!! Yay!!!..do a burnout in your Ford Danny!!!arty:hammer


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I dont think the headbutt was intentional as deemed and dont think the fight should have been ruled a dq because of that, a lot of folk are of that train of thought, therefore rendering it controversial in my opinion.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I dont think the headbutt was intentional as deemed and dont think the fight should have been ruled a dq because of that, a lot of folk are of that train of thought, therefore rendering it controversial in my opinion.


Fair enough but I thought it was extremely blatant the headbutt. He had a brain explosion. You say that it wasn't intentional then what the hell was Danny doing launching his head into Beyers head. He was winning the fight by a landslide got frustrated for a split sec and lost his brain. Was rightly dq'd imo. A very blantant and dangerous foul.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Fair enough but I thought it was extremely blatant the headbutt. He had a brain explosion. You say that it wasn't intentional then what the hell was Danny doing launching his head into Beyers head. He was winning the fight by a landslide got frustrated for a split sec and lost his brain. Was rightly dq'd imo. A very blantant and dangerous foul.


Jamie, you've broken out of your trolling mode, watch it, you'll get a reputation.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Jamie, you've broken out of your trolling mode, watch it, you'll get a reputation.


Dales how did you see the Green-Beyer DQ ? Was it the right decision in your opinion ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

@Francis75 why do they keep calling you Jamie when on a number of occasions you have clearly denied it. Is there something I have missed?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Are you insinuating that your hero Grinning Greeny is lying/bullshitting ?


Are you insinuating Danny Green is my hero?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A question for you two, Statler and Waldorf, do you two call each other to run through your routine?


:lol:

virtual [email protected]


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> @*Francis75* why do they keep calling you Jamie when on a number of occasions you have clearly denied it. Is there something I have missed?


I think it is funny also. Can't wait until Dales meets Jamie again at a fight night. Would be very funny.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Are you insinuating Danny Green is my hero?


I don't need to insinuate that now do I.:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I don't need to insinuate that now do I.:yep


So you're not insinuating that?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

As much as I hate to admit it, I have to agree with Frankentroll, the headbutt looked intentional to me. From memory he seemed in the zone.

Has anyone go a link to a video this, I wouldn't mind having another look.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, I have to agree with Frankentroll, the headbutt looked intentional to me. From memory he seemed in the zone.
> 
> Has anyone go a link to a video this, I wouldn't mind having another look.


It wasn't a headbutt, Beyer was clinching Green constantly, Green got frustrated & tried to shrug Beyer off him by driving upwards & the right side of Green's head ground against the right side of Beyer's head.

Oh, it was Beyer's left eye that was cut :yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL at anyone suggesting that THAT headbutt wasn't intentional.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Just re-watched it.
He certainly had Beyers number in rounds 1-3. 
Beyer looked a little better in 3 and 5, but Green was dominating.

As for the cut, it looks a bit sus. 
Could have been accidental.

It's certainly not conclusive, only Green knows whether it was or not.

More importantly I'm off the hook having to agree with Frankentroll. :deal

I'm gonna sit on the fence and give the our national hero Greeny the benefit of the doubt. OI OI OI. :happy


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

The Cut was not caused by the Headbutt, the cut was caused by a punch in round 2 i think. I think the headbutt was a mixture of green being frustrated and trying to extricate himself from beyers clinch, i don't believe it was intentional at all.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> The Cut was not caused by the Headbutt, the cut was caused by a punch in round 2 i think. I think the headbutt was a mixture of green being frustrated and trying to extricate himself from beyers clinch, i don't believe it was intentional at all.


..I think it was reckless..and a crying shame too as Greeny had him on toast in a sensational fight..and I'm sure Greeny has regreted his actions everyday since..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@Kel @Francis75 Would Statler and Waldorf be prepared to meet up with the rest of us in a Sydney meetup? Say what you say on here in person?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

:doby


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> :doby


:lol: Stupid @ sallywinder thinks it's not OK to post this, yet OK to post his filthy vitriol. Well Sal, you fucking cockhead scumbag, the difference between my kids and yours is mine can fucking read, cunt. Where are you you pathetic piece of shit?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @*Kel* @*Francis75* Would Statler and Waldorf be prepared to meet up with the rest of us in a Sydney meetup? Say what you say on here in person?


Would Socks attend ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would Socks attend ?


Don't answer a question with a question please. a direct question, a yes/no question, was leveled at you and Kel.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would Socks attend ?


I'd host it in my backyard for you Frankentroll.
So are you coming or what?

I promise my dogs won't rip your arms off...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

@dingleberry would it be possible to show me your version of the PBF shoulder roll on the mitts.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would Socks attend ?


Yes Sox would certainly have a calming influence should the bogans get out of hand after a few beverages


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> @dingleberry would it be possible to show me your version of the PBF shoulder roll on the mitts.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I reckon it would be a pretty good function if a lot of regular posters made the effort. Socks what sort of a menu would you put on matey for the attendees ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Entree - Kibble or raw chicken winglets
Main - Pal or chum with a side dish of raw pigs ears
Desert - Schmackos


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Entree - Kibble or raw chicken winglets
> Main - Pal or chum with a side dish of raw pigs ears
> Desert - Schmackos


I'm not so sure the corporates would be too happy with that Socks. They would be disgruntled for sure.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm not so sure the corporates would be too happy with that Socks. They would be disgruntled for sure.


It may even drive them barking mad.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I'd rather Green retire than find some 50 yr ol fighter who had a name in his prime & is way past it..........he certainly won't go anywhere near someone that has beaten him handily.......retire n bitch about how mandy wouldnt give him the rematch he craves.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I'd rather Green retire than find some 50 yr ol fighter who had a name in his prime & is way past it..........he certainly won't go anywhere near someone that has beaten him handily.......retire n bitch about how mandy wouldnt give him the rematch he craves.


Yes sadly at every opportunity the yellow machine will bitch about losing the 10kgs in the first fight and the (failed) rematch with Mandy for the next 30yrs


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I'd rather Green retire than find some 50 yr ol fighter who had a name in his prime & is way past it..........he certainly won't go anywhere near someone that has beaten him handily.......retire n bitch about how mandy wouldnt give him the rematch he craves.


 :yep Or rematch a Flores type who had only fought 2 people in the top 50. He's been inactive for over a year again Green-Flores II @ 195.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Greeny was on the Cricket Show during the lunch of the Cricket on Saturday or Sunday and I shit you not, HE was going on about how much weight he had to lose against Mundine... this is on a show about Cricket and 6 and a half years after the event...fair dinkum get over it mate.,


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I saw it Whip n had a laugh to myself thinking........get over it mate, I know it hurts but you got beat fair n square that night by the better man.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I saw it Whip n had a laugh to myself thinking........get over it mate, I know it hurts but you got beat fair n square that night by the better man.


It was cringe worthy... but yeah I had a good laugh too.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Greeny was on the Cricket Show during the lunch of the Cricket on Saturday or Sunday and I shit you not, HE was going on about how much weight he had to lose against Mundine... this is on a show about Cricket and 6 and a half years after the event...fair dinkum get over it mate.,


Gaargh that's pretty cringeworthy indeed.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2006-05-18/green-pays-tribute-to-better-man-mundine/1756250

"He's hard to tag and to be honest it was a very difficult fight," he said in the ring after the bout.

"It's hard to explain, some nights you fire, some nights you don't. I'm not going to take anything away from Choc . I'm not going to say this or that or I didn't do this. Simple as that, I was beaten on the night by a better man."

He paid tribute to the fans who turned out for the fight.

It should say ''Im not not going to take anything away from choc until I move up to Light Heavyweight fight 3 woeful opponents win a world title against a mediocre champion and go into a fake retirement''. Are you serious? Did he really say that on the cricket show? What a self absorbed obsessed dickhead.atsch


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I saw it and it was pathetic, he was talking to that wanker Michael Slater who was sucking up his arxse and that *** Brett Lee was also there with his receding peroxide blonde hair.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

He was also wearing what appeared to be women's shorts


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

He was asked about it directly by michael slater you wankers.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> He was asked about it directly by michael slater you wankers.


and he had the perfect opportunity to put it to bed forever by using the same speech he did after their fight.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> He was asked about it directly by michael slater you wankers.


Of course he was you dero. Because he either told Slater to ask him or no one gives a rats arse about Greeny if Choc isn't involved.. Either way he was going on like it was the hardest thing he has ever had to do in his life... why not suck it up and say "that was in the past, the better fighter won" instead of still crying over it 6 and a half years later


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like he is still fishing pretty hard for the all important ozzie rematch. OI OI OI.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sounds like he is still fishing pretty hard for the all important ozzie rematch. OI OI OI.


Yep and to think about a month ago he said, he doesn't need the fight anymore, he got over the lose ages ago and Mundine is the one that needs the fight.. PMSL


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Yep and to think about a month ago he said, he doesn't need the fight anymore, he got over the lose ages ago and Mundine is the one that needs the fight.. PMSL


Swings and roundabouts mate.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Mundine and green are inexplicably linked you plebian. The media constantly plays to this because the casual fans lap it up. Green obviously firmly believes he was weight drained,whether we believe that or not is a different story. You however go on about it as though he was saying he shagged your sister


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The irrelevant pissant dominates his thoughts every minute of every day.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Mundine and green are inexplicably linked you plebian. The media constantly plays to this because the casual fans lap it up. Green obviously firmly believes he was weight drained,whether we believe that or not is a different story. You however go on about it as though he was saying he shagged your sister


Why be a good sport straight after the fight and then months afterwards only to change his tune and start with the waterworks and excuses months later then?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Why be a good sport straight after the fight and then months afterwards only to change his tune and start with the waterworks and excuses months later then?


Because the majority of boxers are egotistical cunts who have fragile egos and have to find ways of justifying any loss they experience so they can move on and get over it.

Mundine did the same with Ottke, Siaca, Kessler, Wood and Geale 2.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think that is extremely common in boxing. Boxers have to have the mentality that they are the best in order to build their self confidence and achieve the best results imo. I think his preparation and conditioning was affected by tragic events leading up to the fight within the family personally


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think that is extremely common in boxing. Boxers have to have the mentality that they are the best in order to build their self confidence and achieve the best results imo. I think his preparation and conditioning was affected by tragic events leading up to the fight within the family personally


This.

In team sport it's easier to come to terms with defeat because you've got 10-14 other blokes to share the blame, plus an individual can have a good game in a losing side and therefore not be devastated by a loss, but boxers are on their own in the ring and have nowhere to hide.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Because the majority of boxers are egotistical cunts who have fragile egos and have to find ways of justifying any loss they experience so they can move on and get over it.
> 
> Mundine did the same with Ottke, Siaca, Kessler, Wood and Geale 2.


Yeah but Mundine does from the outset, he dont change his mind a few months later.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Yeah but Mundine does from the outset, he dont change his mind a few months later.


Does that make it any better? I mean claiming he was robbed before the scorecards were even read out for the Geale rematch when every blind man & his dog could see Geale spanking him?

Claiming Garth Wood fought dirty in an effort to undermine his KO win?

Claiming it was a lucky shot when Ottke KO'd him?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

http://ec4.images-amazon.com/images/I/41bAtD94HFL._SX342_.jpg

How do I imbed Dannys shorts


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Does that make it any better? I mean claiming he was robbed before the scorecards were even read out for the Geale rematch when every blind man & his dog could see Geale spanking him?
> 
> Claiming Garth Wood fought dirty in an effort to undermine his KO win?
> 
> Claiming it was a lucky shot when Ottke KO'd him?


YEs, yes it does make it better :lol:


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Kel said:


> http://ec4.images-amazon.com/images/I/41bAtD94HFL._SX342_.jpg
> 
> How do I imbed Dannys shorts


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> YEs, yes it does make it better :lol:


I reckon it makes it worse actually.

At least Green gave credit immediately after the fight, when he was more likely to be himself, rather than thinking about it after a few months and concocting excuses, whereas Mundine cries foul every time he loses (when he's awake that is :yep)


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Did he really wear those? 

I feel like headbutting the teenagers of today who think wearing tighter clothes than your sister is cool


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Mundine cries foul every time he loses (when he's awake that is :yep)


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


>


Fuck! :rofl


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck! :rofl


No word of a lie Greenys shorts were similar :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> No word of a lie Greenys shorts were similar :lol:


I shouldn't laugh too much, I've been wearing stubbies forever! :lol:

They're not tight but, or gay blue... :smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Was Greeny Grinning in his little shorts ?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

whipsy said:


> No word of a lie Greenys shorts were similar :lol:


That's so ****.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

His shorts were green and average length? Most young guys wear similar ones. Myself included actually.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I wish Buster was here for this thread.:smile


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I miss buster. He was so ridiculously predictable it was comical


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I reckon it makes it worse actually.
> 
> At least Green gave credit immediately after the fight, when he was more likely to be himself, rather than thinking about it after a few months and concocting excuses, whereas Mundine cries foul every time he loses (when he's awake that is :yep)


 It wasn't months it was up until his retirement.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I wish Buster was here for this thread.:smile


He'd be owning you now. :hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> He'd be owning you now. :hey


 He would be crying worse than when I made the fake offer from Shumenov thread.:rofl
I still go to the old place he bumped one of his old threads '' Why can't Australia host a Klitchko fight? ''atsch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He would be crying worse than when I made the fake offer from Shumenov thread.:rofl
> I still go to the old place he bumped one of his old threads '' Why can't Australia host a Klitchko fight? ''atsch


Yeh I saw all those bumped threads the other day. :lol:

Gotta give him some credit though, who would have thought Alex would actually get to fight Wlad.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It wasn't months it was up until his retirement.


:uwot


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

whipsy said:


>


No way would Greeny wear those on TV for all the world to see his Camel Toe .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :uwot


 He said Mundine beat him fair and square up to 2008. Called him a nagging ex-wife looking for a pay out.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/sport/ex...ng-wife-mundine/2008/02/27/1203788444191.html


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He said Mundine beat him fair and square up to 2008. Called him a nagging ex-wife looking for a pay out.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/sport/ex...ng-wife-mundine/2008/02/27/1203788444191.html


Yeah, and I said 'thinking about it after a few months and concocting excuses".


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> His shorts were green and average length? Most young guys wear similar ones. Myself included actually.


Lol, Im actually almost in tears from that reply.... Settle down bro, it's al right


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> His shorts were green and average length? Most young guys wear similar ones. Myself included actually.


:lol:


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No way would Greeny wear those on TV for all the world to see his Camel Toe .


They were slightly longer but probably more tight :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

If you couldnt grasp the sardonic tone in my reply then you are an imbecile. You have no legs to stand on when it comes to butthurt i couldnt give a fuck what the guy wears.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Oh dear it's getting worse..... Stop now buddy :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

For somebody who see's themselves as superior to most of the posters on here you have a strange habit of clinging to the nutsack of other posters to try and seem relevant


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> If you couldnt grasp the sardonic tone in my reply then you are an imbecile. You have no legs to stand on when it comes to butthurt i couldnt give a fuck what the guy wears.


Speaking of not being able to grasp things (except for Greenys Nutsack) in chimes Sawpan :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Ho! Ho! Ho! Merry Christmas everyone! I come bearing gifts & good tidings! Kel is an utter cunt & so is Francine ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Speaking of not being able to grasp things (except for Greenys Nutsack) in chimes Sawpan :lol:


This thread is gonna be golden, I knew it would be.... thanks for the laughs after a shit house day fellas


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Why did you quote yourself. What exactly cant i grasp whipsy my man bag wearing librarian friend?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Why did you quote yourself. What exactly cant i grasp whipsy my man bag wearing librarian friend?


Just the fact when someone is having a laugh... my Knitted singlet, tight short wearing, melee causing, flogged out sport watching friend .... knarly dude, hang ten


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Just the fact when someone is having a laugh... my Knitted singlet, tight short wearing, melee causing, flogged out sport watching friend .... knarly dude, hang ten


*gnarly*


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Literally none of those references relate to me haha.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

:lol: The northern beaches bum was quick to point that out....... I bet he was a little grommet in primary school :yep


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Whats wrong with surfing kkkel?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

A good, honest and healthy pursuit for mine, wait for the resident muppets, Waldorf and Statler, try to tell us otherwise.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: those miserable cunts wouldn't know the benefits of any physical activity - Francine sits on his fat arse in his mother's granny flat downloading HD PPV fights instead of getting outdoors and Kelly spends all of his time at the pub whinging about how fucked his life is and stumbles home at closing when his wife and kids are asleep :yep

No doubt if whipsy had said "cockless pair" Kelly would have jumped in to correct his spelling :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I had a go at surfing once, couldn't stand up on the fucken thing. :fire
Tried for about 1/2 hour and gave up.
Cunt of a thing. :lol:

I'm not a strong swimmer and not into water sports so haven't missed it.

Don't have a problem with people that do though.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I rarely get out anymore as my work is pretty full on. Plus there are too many bastard sharks hanging around over here for my liking.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I rarely get out anymore as my work is pretty full on. Plus there are too many bastard sharks hanging around over here for my liking.


:yep If I lived in WA no way I'd be setting foot in the water over there - fuck that!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm not into water sports.
> 
> Don't have a problem with people that are though.


Not what your missus said :huh


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I had a go at surfing once, couldn't stand up on the fucken thing. :fire
> Tried for about 1/2 hour and gave up.
> Cunt of a thing. :lol:
> 
> ...


 Same as me I grew up near beaches and I could only stand up and go straight. I couldn't do any manouveres whatsoever so just stuck to body surfing. It is a pretty hard thing to do always wished I could do the re entries,gleaming the tube and all the other stuff the hottest looking chicks loved the surfies when I was a kid where I was from. Case in point grinning Greeny he had Nina before he was rich and just a carpenter.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Not what your missus said :huh


Hmmm, she always says she wouldn't piss on me... :think


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

"Danny Yell"...."Danielle"...I like that..."Danielle Green"...I guess that's what he could call himself if he was a tranny...either that or "Theresa"...:yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Whats wrong with surfing kkkel?


Don't recall me saying there was mate


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I rarely get out anymore as my work is pretty full on. Plus there are too many bastard sharks hanging around over here for my liking.


Fuck that mate you're a braver man than me , I hear sharks don't like being punched on the nose though and I would like to shake the guy by the hand who discovered this , ( providing he still is in possession of the fucker ) :lol:
Ps Didn't Danny land a combo on a shark once to save a fellow surfer , is there nothing this fine young man can't do ?????


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fuck that mate you're a braver man than me , I hear sharks don't like being punched on the nose though and I would like to shake the guy by the hand who discovered this , ( providing he still is in possession of the fucker ) :lol:
> Ps Didn't Danny land a combo on a shark once to save a fellow surfer , is there nothing this fine young man can't do ?????


:yep Greeny KO1 great white


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :yep Greeny KO1 great white


Take that Jaws, OI OI OI.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Daniel is a man of all occasions............ saving men from sharks, arguing with triage nurses and wearing tight blue/green lady shorts.

There's nothing the man can't do.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ps Didn't Danny land a combo on a shark once to save a fellow surfer , is there nothing this fine young man can't do ?????


The story is a classic case of Chinese whispers Josey.

He didn't punch the shark in the nose. He swam straight at the c*nt and sacrificed himself to be eaten and digested, only to land a brutal combo from inside the Great White's stomach to bust it open. It was that same combo he used on Roy Jones Jr to become a Legend.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Take that Jaws, OI OI OI.


:lol:

Greeny Greeny Greeny OI OI OI!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> The story is a classic case of Chinese whispers Josey.
> 
> He didn't punch the shark in the nose. He swam straight at the c*nt and sacrificed himself to be eaten and digested, only to land a brutal combo from inside the Great White's stomach to bust it open. It was that same combo he used on Roy Jones Jr to become a Legend.


It was during a sharknado too


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Good to see the Daniel nuthuggers using the ol reverse psychology to jump on the bandwagon..... nice try fellas :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Aren't these Daniel's nuthuggers? BAZINGA!! :yep


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Take that Jaws, OI OI OI.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Aren't these Daniel's nuthuggers? BAZINGA!! :yep


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Kel doesn't it get tiring being a snide spanker all the time.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Mate i did have a chuckle at the yellow machines hang ten next to the worlds littlest shark..... does that help @swanpan :lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate i did have a chuckle at the yellow machines hang ten next to the worlds littlest shark..... does that help @swanpan :lol:


Green made the shark cut to 192lbs before he caught him.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Green made the shark cut to 192lbs before he caught him.


:lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

No, because nothing a bitter douche says on an internet forum really affects me in the slightest


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> No, because nothing a bitter douche says on an internet forum really affects me in the slightest


Right back at ya bro, dude, cuz..........knarly :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Green made the shark cut to 192lbs before he caught him.


No he didn't. The shark was actually a junior middle and had to water load up in weight. The shark was also a drug addict and had recently tried to commit suicide in shark nets.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Right back at ya bro, dude, cuz..........knarly :lol:


*gnarly*


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @*Kel* @*Francis75* Would Statler and Waldorf be prepared to meet up with the rest of us in a Sydney meetup? Say what you say on here in person?


Yeah Dales a forum meet up sounds like a great occasion. Hopefully most forum posters could attend. Socks has put his hand up to hold the function at his place. Apparently the menu is top notch for the corporates.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No he didn't. The shark was actually a junior middle and had to water load up in weight. The shark was also a drug addict and had recently tried to commit suicide in shark nets.


The weigh in shots.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Hopefully Sox hosts it on a grassed area, wouldn't want anyone falling over and cracking their head on a hard surface, eh?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Just noticed Greeny is holding his Knob :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> The weigh in shots.


Looks like a double KO draw to me - REMATCH!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> *gnarly*


you've heard the joke about the 'Rolls Knarly' mate?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Just noticed Greeny is holding his Knob :lol:


He holds any where he's holding his knob.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> you've heard the joke about the 'Rolls Knarly' mate?


noooo?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Green made the shark cut to 192lbs before he caught him.





Francis75 said:


> No he didn't. The shark was actually a junior middle and had to water load up in weight. The shark was also a drug addict and had recently tried to commit suicide in shark nets.





Stiffjab said:


> The weigh in shots.


:rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No he didn't. The shark was actually a junior middle and had to water load up in weight. The shark was also a drug addict and had recently tried to commit suicide in shark nets.


But the question is.............................................

Was the shark a bum?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Green made the shark cut to 192lbs before he caught him.





Francis75 said:


> No he didn't. The shark was actually a junior middle and had to water load up in weight. The shark was also a drug addict and had recently tried to commit suicide in shark nets.





Tuff Gong said:


> noooo?


I forget the guts of the joke but the punchline was (about a car) "it's a Rolls Knarly, rolls down the hills, knarly make it back up 'em".


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> But the question is.............................................
> 
> Was the shark a bum?


If Danny caught it then yes it was a bum.:smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yeah Dales a forum meet up sounds like a great occasion. Hopefully most forum posters could attend. Socks has put his hand up to hold the function at his place. Apparently the menu is top notch for the corporates.





Tuff Gong said:


> Hopefully Sox hosts it on a grassed area, wouldn't want anyone falling over and cracking their head on a hard surface, eh?


It'd actually be a good meet-up, I recon, none of you cunts would show, it'd be Soxy and I enjoying a B.B.Q. and that's about it as Sox doesn't drink.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think you're missing the mark with your references mate. I would put money on myself having a better job and being higher educated than yourself, with more refined tastes. And im only 23


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think you're missing the mark with your references mate. I would put money on myself having a better job and being higher educated than yourself, with more refined tastes. And im only 23


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> It'd actually be a good meet-up, I recon, none of you cunts would show, it'd be Soxy and I enjoying a B.B.Q. and that's about it as Sox doesn't drink.


I reckon most cunts would show but Socks wouldn't show even though it's being held as his place.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Is this interview on the cricket show online?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I reckon most cunts would show but Socks wouldn't show even though it's being held as his place.


You fucken dick. :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> It'd actually be a good meet-up, I recon, none of you cunts would show, it'd be Soxy and I enjoying a B.B.Q. and that's about it as Sox doesn't drink.


I'd get hammered with you mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'd get hammered with you mate.


:happy


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> *gnarly*


I hope this is a double triple play back at Whipsy right :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Hopefully Sox hosts it on a grassed area, wouldn't want anyone falling over and cracking their head on a hard surface, eh?


We have grass, rocks, concrete, and 10m cliffs, perfect to knock someone over...... Er, I mean no good for falling over. :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel's abandon family


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I've only just learned how to do this, you'll have to forgive me :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks how are the numbers looking at this stage ?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> *gnarly*


Lol thanks for that, I was sitting there last night after a few too many beers thinking to myself "how the fuck do u spell that word" :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Lol thanks for that, I was sitting there last night after a few too many beers thinking to myself "how the fuck do u spell that word" :lol:


Whips it's ok your not alone - Michael Jackson

Knarly is our way don't let the beach bums tell you otherwise


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Kel said:


> Whips it's ok your not alone - Michael Jackson
> 
> Knarly is our way don't let the beach bums tell you otherwise


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/knarly


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Will Greeny cry again when he retires? Will he mention Mundine 100 times in his retirement doco closed fist,open heart II?
CRYING 3-1

100 Mundine mentions 5-1 on.

TC Boxa paying $32.95 to buy Greeny's book to criticize it 100-1 on

https://shop.abc.net.au/products/closed-fists-open-heart-the-danny-green-story


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think TC may just spontaneously combust from a mixture of all the emotions he would be feeling after this announcement


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks how are the numbers looking at this stage ?


Just me, Dale, and a bag of kibble.

BTW Franky, what will you do when my dog pins you to the ground and wants to rip your arms off? 
He goes off when he senses a suspect character you see...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think TC may just spontaneously combust from a mixture of all the emotions he would be feeling after this announcement


He'd be going off his brain. 
He makes Stiffy look like an amateur. :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> The story is a classic case of Chinese whispers Josey.
> 
> He didn't punch the shark in the nose. He swam straight at the c*nt and sacrificed himself to be eaten and digested, only to land a brutal combo from inside the Great White's stomach to bust it open. It was that same combo he used on Roy Jones Jr to become a Legend.


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok my Southern Hemisphere cyber mates here is a little enhanced triple for you to win a few quid to raise a Christmas glass to me . Don't go mad just a ton or so .

United , Spurs & Crawley @ 15/4 it's printing sausage .

https://mobile.coral.co.uk/sportsbook/typesToTopMarket-json?category=football


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Just me, Dale, and a bag of kibble.
> 
> BTW Franky, what will you do when my dog pins you to the ground and wants to rip your arms off?
> He goes off when he senses a suspect character you see...


Now now, I think Waldorf and Stattler will be guest of honour. Let's make this happen for, say Sept. Oct. next year, they can work corrolating dates out with each other, we'll book the weekend from it and if those that commit will be perma-banned from the site. Easy.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Just me, Dale, and a bag of kibble.
> 
> BTW Franky, what will you do when my dog pins you to the ground and wants to rip your arms off?
> He goes off when he senses a suspect character you see...


If your dog pins me down Socks I will be forced to whip on a triangle chock to defend myself. The dog either goes to sleep or taps out.:smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ok my Southern Hemisphere cyber mates here is a little enhanced triple for you to win a few quid to raise a Christmas glass to me . Don't go mad just a ton or so .
> 
> United , Spurs & Crawley @ 15/4 it's printing sausage .
> 
> https://mobile.coral.co.uk/sportsbook/typesToTopMarket-json?category=football


Josey I expect Man U and especially Spurs to win their matches (spurs having a new interim boss in charge, Tim Sherwood). Don't really know anything about the third match.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Now now, I think Waldorf and Stattler will be guest of honour. Let's make this happen for, say Sept. Oct. next year, they can work corrolating dates out with each other, we'll book the weekend from it and if *those that commit will be perma-banned from the site*. Easy.


So Dales if ya go to the forum meet up at Sock's then ya get perm banned ? Seems strange that does Dales.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> If your dog pins me down Socks I will be forced to whip on a triangle chock to defend myself. The dog either goes to sleep or taps out.:smile


He won't be going to to sleep, he'll probably rip your legs off too.
Be nice to him and you'll be fine, whatever you do, don't call him a bum.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So Dales if ya go to the forum meet up at Sock's then ya get perm banned ? Seems strange that does Dales.


oh, Frnn-Jamie, nice spot and well played, surely you realized I meant that those that commit will be perma-banned if they don't show? You, of course would be a guaranteed starter given that the timing would be based around yours, and Kel's, time frames and catering would be adequate!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Now now, I think Waldorf and Stattler will be guest of honour. Let's make this happen for, say Sept. Oct. next year, they can work corrolating dates out with each other, we'll book the weekend from it and if those that commit will be perma-banned from the site. Easy.


I'm still happy enough to use my joint to host this, but I'd reckon most will want it closer to the city.
I'm about 1.5h away in the middle of bum fuck.

Wherever it is, I'm in like flynn 'cos *it's on like donkey kong*. :wales


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@DBerry With your dates being later in the year, this could perhaps coincide with the not yet announced dates for a Geale VS GGG fight. :think
That would be a right corker! :happy


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> oh, Frnn-Jamie, nice spot and well played, surely you realized I meant that those that commit will be perma-banned if they don't show? You, of course would be a guaranteed starter given that the timing would be based around yours, and Kel's, time frames and catering would be adequate!


Going by your last forum weekend away meet up that a few including yourself and Socks stated would attend I wonder to myself whether both of you guys should be banned already for previous transgressions of not attending forum functions. An indication of future behaviour is past behaviour wouldn't you agree.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Going by your last forum weekend away meet up that a few including yourself and Socks stated would attend I wonder to myself whether both of you guys should be banned already for previous transgressions of not attending forum functions. An indication of future behaviour is past behaviour wouldn't you agree.


fair call mate, If we book this one in the more user friendly Sydney (catering for you, Kel and Brua) then we can't go wrong, myself included in that 'once in, all's on the line' policy. I'm a fair man and what's fair is fair.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> He won't be going to to sleep, he'll probably rip your legs off too.
> Be nice to him and you'll be fine, whatever you do, don't call him a bum.


If the dogs nice to me Socks then they will be fine also.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> fair call mate, If we book this one in the more user friendly Sydney (catering for you, Kel and Brua) then we can't go wrong, myself included in that 'once in, all's on the line' policy. I'm a fair man and what's fair is fair.


How can anyone be sure that yourself and Sock will show though. You both have a habit of doing the old beer talk with regards to these sort of things.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How can anyone be sure that yourself and Sock will show though. You both have a habit of doing the old beer talk with regards to these sort of things.


A possible perma-banning banning from here, I actually would miss you, Jamie, and my on-line community of friends.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Kel intending to go ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Is Kel intending to go ?


Simples mate.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How can anyone be sure that yourself and Sock will show though.


You can't be sure.

The only sure thing is that my pup may rip your arms off.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm still happy enough to use my joint to host this, but I'd reckon most will want it closer to the city.
> I'm about 1.5h away in the middle of bum fuck.
> 
> Wherever it is, I'm in like flynn 'cos *it's on like donkey kong*. :wales


IS dale finally getting the forum Orgy that he has been longing for up and running?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Simples mate.


What does this mean Dales ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> IS dale finally getting the *forum Orgy* that he has been longing for up and running?


So that's a definite from you mate. :yep


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> So that's a definite from you mate. :yep


Yep, sounds hawt


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Yep, sounds hawt


Gnarly


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Knarly :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What does this mean Dales ?


To be honest mate, I don't know :huh Had a few last night.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> IS dale finally getting the forum Orgy that he has been longing for up and running?


Only if Im can use you as a condom you cum loving feltch fiend.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> To be honest mate, I don't know :huh Had a few last night.


PMSL


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> PMSL


:lol:


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol:


I love waking up, going to work and reading some of the things I have written the night before and wondering what the hell I was babbling on about.... Might be a few tonight, I reckon lol


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I love waking up, going to work and reading some of the things I have written the night before and wondering what the hell I was babbling on about.... Might be a few tonight, I reckon lol


Looking forward to it :rofl Fuck, some of the shit I've had to bail myself out of on _BoxRec_, A very 'watch the P's and Q's' site, is ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> To be honest mate, I don't know :huh Had a few last night.


:lol: Gold.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Looking forward to it :rofl Fuck, some of the shit I've had to bail myself out of on _BoxRec_, A very 'watch the P's and Q's' site, is ridiculous. :lol:


That's pretty hectic brah, you live an extreme life


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's pretty hectic brah, you live an extreme life


:lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Loma, Loma, Loma, Lomachenko, Chenko


As extreme as your love for Lomachenko?

I don't think so :bart


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> As extreme as your love for Lomachenko?
> 
> I don't think so :bart


 Lomachenko is a G whatever that means but it's someone whos hardcore I think. His pro debut was impressive and I think I read he's fighting Salido for his title in his 2nd pro fight. Danny Yellow is calling out JMW's and not even attempting to avenge his losses. :ibutt


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lomachenko is a G whatever that means but it's someone whos hardcore I think. His pro debut was impressive and I think I read he's fighting Salido for his title in his 2nd pro fight. Danny Yellow is calling out JMW's and not even attempting to avenge his losses. :ibutt


G = Gangster :good

That Deal_With dude takes nuthugging to a new level though. Check out some of his work from the WBF


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> G = Gangster :good
> 
> That Deal_With dude takes nuthugging to a new level though. Check out some of his work from the WBF


 He's lefty from ESB isn't he? I will never forget his posts from the Green rushed to hospital thread. He makes Ty's hatred of Green look mild by comparison. As for Loma he might be setting himself up for a fall his amateur pedigree is excellent but his chin is yet to be tested. Be interesting to see how he goes if he fights Salido.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Can't escape this prick Green.... Now he is the special guest at the big bash in Perth, does that bogan state only have one celebrity to choose from?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Can't escape this prick Green.... Now he is the special guest at the big bash in Perth, does that bogan state only have one celebrity to choose from?


 What did he say? Did he crap on about Mundine again and say he had to lose 20kg to make SMW in 2006?(it keeps going up). No they have John Kizon,Sammy Jade and Cosima Devito.:lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

For somebody who dislikes the guy as much as you do you are always awfully interested in what he has to say. Kel was probably too busy violently masturbating with a belt around his throat to take notice of what he was saying mate


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> For somebody who dislikes the guy as much as you do you are always awfully interested in what he has to say. Kel was probably too busy violently masturbating with a belt around his throat to take notice of what he was saying mate


How did you guess ... Hutcho style :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> For somebody who dislikes the guy as much as you do you are always awfully interested in what he has to say. Kel was probably too busy violently masturbating with a belt around his throat to take notice of what he was saying mate


 What can I say without Ty,lefty,vasman/bonesmoker,speedy/luds and whatever other names that gold coast guy had I am the numero uno Green hater now.:deal


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What can I say without Ty,lefty,vasman/bonesmoker,speedy/luds and whatever other names that gold coast guy had I am the numero uno Green hater now.:deal


It is a heavy cross to bear :cheers


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> For somebody who dislikes the guy as much as you do you are always awfully interested in what he has to say. Kel was probably too busy violently masturbating with a belt around his throat to take notice of what he was saying mate


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I'd rather Green retire than find some 50 yr ol fighter who had a name in his prime & is way past it..........he certainly won't go anywhere near someone that has beaten him handily.......retire n bitch about how mandy wouldnt give him the rematch he craves.


 Unfortunately you were right and he's back fighting bums at catchweights Roscoe and you called it still banging on about Mundine.:good


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.craveonline.com/sports/articles/618173-danny-green-i-probably-wont-fight-again
> 
> Won't even attempt to avenge his losses. Tic tac heart.


Stiffler thats a low comment,as sox said he knows he cant beat Tarver,and came close to beating the Pole,so why go again.Has done very well with the skill level he had.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

crash said:


> Stiffler thats a low comment,as sox said he knows he cant beat Tarver,and came close to beating the Pole,so why go again.Has done very well with the skill level he had.


Stiffy hates Danny Green, he foams at the mouth when he hears 'Down Under' on the radio. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Stiffy hates Danny Green, he foams at the mouth when he hears 'Down Under' on the radio. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

crash said:


> Stiffler thats a low comment,as sox said he knows he cant beat Tarver,and came close to beating the Pole,so why go again.Has done very well with the skill level he had.


 Why doesn't he retire? I mean really retire?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Why doesn't he retire? I mean really retire?


Maybe he feels he still has something to offer at a lower level.
Maybe he just wants more money.
Maybe he loves boxing.
Maybe another 20 reasons. :conf


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> Maybe he feels he still has something to offer at a lower level.
> Maybe he just wants more money.
> Maybe he loves boxing.
> Maybe another 20 reasons. :conf


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

:rofl


----------

